# A sad tale, about a whale.



## RandyMac (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't if anybody has been following this little drama or not.
It started with this
Spouting upriver | Crescent City California News, Sports, & Weather | The Triplicate

Then...
Crescent City California News, Sports, & Weather | The Triplicate

More
Crescent City California News, Sports, & Weather | The Triplicate

coming up on the end of the story
Crescent City California News, Sports, & Weather | The Triplicate

The conclusion (almost)
Crescent City California News, Sports, & Weather | The Triplicate

What they probably won't tell you, at least until the donations drop off, is that the baby was killed and eaten within hours after it
went out to sea.
A guy I know, who needs to stay nameless, told me that while fishing a few miles off the mouth of the Klamath, they spotted a bunch of seabirds.
So they cruised over to see what was going on. They found three Great Whites havin' a snack, two were 12 footers, the other was 16' or better.
Once they saw what was going on, they full throttled the hell out of there. Indications are that the GWs weren't eating a dead whale, there was too much red blood in the water and there was a red, greasy slick, that was a quarter mile long. Meaning the sharks probably de-finned it before it bled out.
This was an hour before sunset, can you picture what went on after dark?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 20, 2011)

Great story Randy. Sad man, and alot of people will never understand that top predator's like mountain lion's, and Great white's also need to be kept in check to equal the balance of nature. There are alot more of both than most people realize. I had a girlfriend who was a surefer, and wanted to teach me I was close just felt like it would have looke'd to funny me out there with my 44 on one side, and my Arkansas toothpick on the other. No thank's not a good swimmer to much of a powerfull force out there. If I have to do thing's or battle I will take mt chance's on the land.


----------

